# Good thoughts for Cooper



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've posted some pictures of Cooper on the forum before. He's a English Pointer that loves to hunt, and has the manners of a gentleman. Cooper is 13, so he gets to hunt as little, or as much as he feels like it on any given day.

He's spending the night at the ER vet. He's lethargic, running a fever, and bloodwork shows a infection going on.
Cooper has lived his life always being a good dog, and could use a few thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Healing, Peaceful, Positive Energy to you Cooper... be strong, our prayers are with you.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Hope he starts feeling better soon  Thoughts are with you


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Thinking of Cooper. Hope he is on the mend in no time. Love a dog with the manners of a gentleman, don't own one, but love one!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Going to call my friend and check on him in a little bit. They will be transferring him to their regular vet this morning.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope feels better!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Run free Cooper where the birds are plentiful, and your body feels young again. You will be sadly missed.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so sorry to hear this Debs, you have my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh no  so sorry for your (and your friend's loss)


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Heartbreaking... The lifespan of a dog is never long enough.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They were told Cooper had an infection in his back bone, Diskspondylitis . The placement of the two spots, and his age meant he would probably never walk again. 
The vet felt the best option for Cooper was to let him go.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

So sad, I'm so sorry to hear it. Poor Cooper. They don't live long enough.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I am so very sorry. You doubtless knew that not being able to walk and suffering was just not ... helpful for such a distinguished, loyal, active, loving and great gentleman. 

He and Lucy are running and playing together now and are with you in spirit. They are immortal for US because you have shared their lives with us.

My prayers are with you and the entire family.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cuddlebug 
Cooper belonged to good friends of mine.
I only had the privilege of being in the field with him.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I see. Still and all, Cooper sounded like he was a good friend. My condolences extend out to his family as well as you. Still seeing him playing with Lucy.


----------

